# HK expat considering move to Singapore



## Amann (May 17, 2013)

Hello there

I've recently returned to HK after spending a couple of years in Sydney. I've lived in HK for most of the past 12 years and really like it here. However, I'm looking for work and it seems that all of the job opportunities at the moment are Singapore-based (I work in IT/telecoms). So, after having just resettled in HK, I'm considering the possibility of Singapore.

I know that many HK expats have moved to Singapore, and I'm wondering how they are finding it? I am a single male, mid-40s. And as a really important part of the lifestyle question, is the nature of the expat community, as I will be looking to start a new relationship (and possibly family) with another expat at some stage. I've always like the vibrancy of the international community in HK, especially that of the European community, and want to make a move that could work for me both professionally and personally.

I know the obvious things about the differences between the two cities - the pollution or lack thereof, the coastline and hills or lack thereof, the crazy energy or lack thereof, but ... for expats who've had especially the experience of HK (for all its good and bad), is Singapore bearable, or even better?

Thanks and appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## newbie11 (May 22, 2013)

HK is more dense, populated, expensive for food/ housing. Singapore has big expat community as well and certain areas popular with aussies.


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Amann said:


> Hello there
> 
> I've recently returned to HK after spending a couple of years in Sydney. I've lived in HK for most of the past 12 years and really like it here. However, I'm looking for work and it seems that all of the job opportunities at the moment are Singapore-based (I work in IT/telecoms). So, after having just resettled in HK, I'm considering the possibility of Singapore.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

Singapore is a great place to live in. Singapore is definitely less densely populated, and there are many trees and greens near housing estates. 

Regarding the availability of jobs, it is not difficult finding one. Singapore provides attractive deals for expats and foreigners when looking for jobs.

Every place here is connected via a train or bus transport facility, so it's definitely easy getting around in SG. There are many expats living in SG, and they are found in almost everywhere here, so SG is pretty conducive to live in.


----------



## erikaschmidt (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't live in Singapore but I go there a lot for business trips. I have several expat friends in Singapore and I've been to several meetups with the expat community. I always felt very welcomed and I truly enjoyed the meetups. I think you'd feel very welcomed by the expat community as well, so don't worry about that! 

Cheers,
Erika


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

If u r looking for a lifetime partner and settling here
Government will be most welcoming you
Especially if u pledge to give birth to dozen kids haha

Joke aside, if u landed a high salary job,
And could deal with expenses which shouldn't be much of an issue
It wouldnt pose much of issue finding a lifetime partner here
There are several matchmaking companies here and u could easily just register as member
Some have monthly activities which u could join in too

Feel free to Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ann d (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi
I went over to HK to stay as an expat and it was definitely a really good life. What I noticed was HK had much more of a night scene lifestyle than sg had as sg is slightly more constraint. Dont be discouraged as I think you will still be able to find it easy to get use to the lifestyle in sg as its pretty similar to hk. 

Education system in singapore is also very recongized so if you wish to settle down here its a good option as well. 
Livimg conditions is very clean and pleasing.

Hope u enjoy your stay!


----------

